# Big bore kits 840 Questions



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Getting ready to gather parts for my 07 750 engine rebuild after spinning rod bearing. Why does fundy say on their site that the 840 kit makes less power than their high compression 750 kit? Who has the best price on 840 kits with cams. I'm not gonna do any head porting. My ATF is used for deep mud riding mostly..


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Contact dale at DSC. Look into his 840 stage 1 kit.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

You may also want to look into Big Kevs Performance,he has some Killer parts and he does good work,I do all my own work but I get my parts from Kev.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt touch anything from fundy w/ a 10ft pole.


----------



## mark_pellow (Nov 21, 2011)

Why do yas knock fundy so much are they really that bad?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everyone is entitled to their opinion. That's just mine.


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

I was just checking fundy's site, to see what they offered. I wonder why they claim the 840 makes less power? I do all my own work. The last 700 prairie I had, I used FCP stuff. Does he still sell parts? Gonna check into DSC, where are they located?


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Wpeschel said:


> Getting ready to gather parts for my 07 750 engine rebuild after spinning rod bearing. Why does fundy say on their site that the 840 kit makes less power than their high compression 750 kit? Who has the best price on 840 kits with cams. I'm not gonna do any head porting. My ATF is used for deep mud riding mostly..


 

If your not dead set on an 840 kit and your cylinders can be honed out, Our std bore kit runs really well, all the power you'll need for mud riding and you can save some money. The guys that went with the 840 kit that had a chance to ride the std bore kit, say std bore would have been enough. Those guys do normal mud and trail riding with big tires. 

Deep mud riding, BIG tires and a lot of power will sometimes yield broke parts. Been there done that. One of the guys that bought an 840 kit broke a rear knuckle in half last weekend. He has 31"s


In Slidell, La


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

DSC said:


> If your not dead set on an 840 kit and your cylinders can be honed out, Our std bore kit runs really well, all the power you'll need for mud riding and you can save some money. The guys that went with the 840 kit that had a chance to ride the std bore kit, say std bore would have been enough. Those guys do normal mud and trail riding with big tires.
> 
> Deep mud riding, BIG tires and a lot of power will sometimes yield broke parts. Been there done that. One of the guys that bought an 840 kit broke a rear knuckle in half last weekend. He has 31"s
> 
> ...


My cylinders are good to go. Can you give me a price on the 750 kit with spec details? I got a buddy that runs a 750 FCP high compression engine with web 150 cams. Will your kit run about like that?


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

You'll leave him in the dust.... Your not gonna build any power with a 150i.

The kit is 1000 shipped in the U.S.


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

I gotta put another vote in for BKP he did my 840( I went kinda large with the way my 840 was done with head work and all but love the power its sick with 30in backs) if I had it to do over again though I would have keep it a 750 with kinda the same stuff because of the fact that imo you can ride the 750 setup a lot harded with the oil problems And yes I run over flow cans on all mine just not a catch can fan. 750 just seems to put up close to the same power and is less fussy from what I have been around.....


----------

